# 16 Years of Sexual Turmoil



## DerZinker (9 mo ago)

Nevermind


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

People who cheat on their spouse are COWARDS!!

Don't like your situation divorce her.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Divorce her, 6 children too late.

Take the hit, you do deserve this.

Complacency has its rewards, none favorable.

All is not lost but there will be wandering and woeful wondering for all.
..................................................................

You married an attractive and cold woman and then you froze.

.................................................................

My guess?

She suffered sexual abuse in childhood.

There is a lot of that going-on in Mexico.
It has been that way for years.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

DerZinker said:


> Inexplicably, we've made it this far, married since 2006.
> 
> We married young at early 20's.
> 
> ...


If you want to stay married, move her and only her - by no means any of her family, back to the US where you can have a marriage between you two, and not her family.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes I have a suggestion. Stop cheating.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

DerZinker said:


> Nevermind


Nevermind.. 

Yes, the go-to, non-answer.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> Yes I have a suggestion. Stop cheating.


I have another suggestion: confess your cheating and divorce her to find someone who actually cares if she lives or dies.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Closed because OP deleted contents of opening post.*


----------

